# Hardwood over Vinyl Sheet



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a couple of questions

Would you install 1/2" x 3 1/4" Plank flooring over an existing sheet floor with plywood underlayerment?

Also what fastener would work best? Would a standard 1 1/2" narrow crown staple hold? 

Would a 1/2" crown staple be better and how long should it be?

You tell me. I've always used a regular flooring gun and nails. I don't know if it will work with this product. I know the rental store said theirs wouldn't.

I would appreciate your opinions.:notworthy


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

If height is not an issue and the subfloor checks out then yes, I have and would install over existing vinyl. I would use my Bostich MIII with a shim for the appropriate material thickness. You can use a narrow crown floor runner for 1/2" but I prefer the larger staple. If it is a junk product however the larger staple may blow out the tongues. The only way to be sure is to try it out. If I can't use my big gun I glue it.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

The product is solid (Cypress), Very nice. Thanks


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I love Precision's advice usually on other threads.
But this one is confusing me.

Installing over a cushion with wood?
Sounds like a small crapshoot, and I usually see your post's- rock solid industry warranty standard.

what's up?

ejebucate me......


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Florcraft said:


> I love Precision's advice usually on other threads.
> But this one is confusing me.
> 
> Installing over a cushion with wood?
> ...


So florcraft, are you saying you would remove the vinyl?
I did purchase the Bostitch M111 FS, I have two floors to do in the next 3 weeks. 1 is 3/4" material and the other 1/2" both are solid wood.

What about 30lb felt under it. I understand it will help keep the floor from squeaking, is that true?


----------



## sprinklerguy (Jun 8, 2004)

i am also interested in this answer.......yay or nay over the vinyl...


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

I go right over vinyl all the time. It adds a great barrier for everything. It is also a pain to get up. For me what I have found out it the wider wood --3 1/2" up go down really fast. I can lay 25 boxes a day on clean clear floor. I am doing 60 boxes of brazilian cherry for a customer. She said she would give me an extra 1000 if i do it in 4 days! :clap:. I only charge 2 dollars a square foot to put it down. I am way to cheap.:furious:

I put 30 lb felt over the vinyl- i only do 3/4" thick wood. 1/2" is just cheap and you can sand a re-stain it when the time comes. I use 2in staples for my bostitch.


----------



## Demal (Jul 24, 2007)

Having the vinyl down is great! Gives that extra protection from moisture. My question would be this....would you need to use paper? Would a manufacturer warranty the wood without it?


----------



## Demal (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, as far as the 1/2 " wood...its fine. I like to use the longest staples possible to insure a nice strong fit. I usually try to find out what the manufacturer recommends and go with that. The only problem with the long staples, is I had a job one time where the plumber messed up and had a water line in crooked and it came up and touched the bottom of the sub floor. Can you guess what happened? Niagra falls!!


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

I never could understand a customer paying extra to have an installer rush through a job. It only takes a few days to install a pruduct that is intended to be down forever. Whats another day in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## azmav (Jul 28, 2007)

Demal said:


> Having the vinyl down is great! Gives that extra protection from moisture. My question would be this....would you need to use paper? Would a manufacturer warranty the wood without it?


 
Agreed, I used to work for a flooring store that did insurance work, and that was the general opinion as long as there were no mold issues (remember we were doing repairs after floods, etc.)


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Florcraft said:


> I love Precision's advice usually on other threads.
> But this one is confusing me.
> 
> Installing over a cushion with wood?
> ...


and heres your answer....(only 3 months late :laughing



dayspring said:


> existing sheet floor *with plywood underlayerment*?


I would not go over cushion backed vinyl, but regular felt backed that is well secured over plywood underlayment is absolutely fine. Felt backed vinyl has no more "cushion" than 30lb roofing paper.....and thats acceptable, and its usually only loose laid or at the most tacked with a few staples not fully adhered like vinyl would be.


----------

